# Cooling Fan low speed fan relay



## snugglywuggly (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, i've got a Hobby 750 year 2001, does anyone know where the cooling Fan Relay is located?
Cheers
Tony


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I take it you're referring to the cab variable speed fan, rather than the radiator cooling fan?
If it's a fault with the cab fan not working on one of the speed selections, then it's almost certainly going to be the resistor packing up. I think if you remove the switch and locate the resistor it can be replaced without the need to buy a whole new switch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only done it on the post 06 models, but if it only works on the fastest speed it is just the resistor pack.

Cheap as chips and fitted to a lot of models *link* I can't tell you how to get at on this model.

This is for later 07 on models just in case anyone has the same problem link2 on this one it's behind the lower passenger glove box, and very awkward to get out, a single screw held mine, then the pack needs to move sideways about 5mm to remove it.

Join the Fiat forum for full details of how to do the job if unsure.


----------

